# Prepper Nurse Migraines & Headaches Natural Treatment



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi folks! Migraines and headaches can be brutal during an emergency or collapse. There have been some advances in the past 10 years. Butterbur, feverfew, magnesium, and peppermint oil are some of the natural ways to treat & prevent them that have some research behind them. If you like videos, here's a link to the video I did on the topic. You can skip to the end of the video for the slides with dosages, recommendations, and recipes  Prepper Nurse


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Peppermint oil rubbed on the temples and behind the ears works---it will sting for a few seconds...so if that bothers you, put a drop or two of water with a drop or two of P. oil.
I forget when I get one and use a tablet--thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A cousin and an uncle both treated their migraines with copious amounts of water. Just staying hydrated helped them to reduce frequency and intensity.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

JayJay said:


> Peppermint oil rubbed on the temples and behind the ears works---it will sting for a few seconds...so if that bothers you, put a drop or two of water with a drop or two of P. oil.
> I forget when I get one and use a tablet--thanks for reminding me.


 Thank you JayJay! I so appreciate you sharing your success story, and the tips for behind the ear, or adding a drop or two of water


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> A cousin and an uncle both treated their migraines with copious amounts of water. Just staying hydrated helped them to reduce frequency and intensity.


 Really?! Thank you so much Caribou! I've never heard that before, but it makes complete sense. Increased water will keep the blood from being thicker and more sluggish, which will slow it down in terms of flowing. Faster flow means faster delivery of oxygen and nutrients and faster removal of toxins. By doing that, it may prevent them from lingering long enough to have an effect on the blood vessels. Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Prepper-Nurse said:


> Really?! Thank you so much Caribou! I've never heard that before, but it makes complete sense. Increased water will keep the blood from being thicker and more sluggish, which will slow it down in terms of flowing. Faster flow means faster delivery of oxygen and nutrients and faster removal of toxins. By doing that, it may prevent them from lingering long enough to have an effect on the blood vessels. Thank you so much for your reply!


You are quite welcome. Just for clarification, they were both diagnosed with migraine by an MD.

My uncle came across an obscure book by a doctor that had been incarcerated in a Mexican jail. The only thing he had to treat the inmates with was water. Water turned out to be an effective treatment for many conditions. I wish I could remember the name of the book, sorry.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> You are quite welcome. Just for clarification, they were both diagnosed with migraine by an MD.
> 
> My uncle came across an obscure book by a doctor that had been incarcerated in a Mexican jail. The only thing he had to treat the inmates with was water. Water turned out to be an effective treatment for many conditions. I wish I could remember the name of the book, sorry.


That is SO cool! Thank you again!!


----------

